# أجمل هدية للزملاء الراغبين بالتقدم لامتحان pmp



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 يناير 2014)

الزملاء الكرام
الراغبين بالتقدم لامتحان PMP ،اليكم الكتاب الرائع المحتوي لعدد هائل من الأسئلة والأجوبة 


http://www.4shared.com/office/vovnvapeba/PMP_Exam.html


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 فبراير 2014)

الملف غير متاح .............فضلا اعادة رفعه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled eldraginy (17 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا و زادك علما مهندس .عبد الرحمن


----------



## صالح هلباوي (17 مارس 2014)

لك الشكر أجزله أخي عبدالرحمن


----------



## sayed anwar (24 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (30 مارس 2014)

thankssssssssss


----------



## tolba77 (23 يونيو 2014)

goooooooooooooooood


----------



## sayed anwar (27 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng_mas0ud (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير ... 
تسلم ايدك م/ عبدالرحمن
وكل عام وحضرتك بخير


----------



## MeDoOo87 (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## arch_hamada (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## arch_hamada (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور مهندس احمد بارك الله فيك على المجهود​
​


----------



## safety gulf (17 أكتوبر 2014)

thank you so much


----------



## الغريب2007 (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## TheExpert (29 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## saidelsayedab (23 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله بجهودكم ووفقكم لكل خير


----------



## doha_4all (10 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معتزابراهيم (17 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## bryar (18 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نايف الشمري (26 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hamada (1 يناير 2015)

الملف غير متاح .............فضلا اعادة رفعه وجزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

جميل جدا


----------



## body55 (29 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونفعك الله ونحن بما تعلمنا وعلمنا7777777777777777777777


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

